# .357 with 8 3/8" barrel



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

Does anyone know the year S&W stop producing this revolver?


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

An older Blue Book of Gun Values I have indicates the model 27 with the 8 3/8ths-inch barrel was discontinued in 1991; same for the model 586. The 686 (stainless L-frame) was offered in this length until at least the early-to-mid-90s, but I don't have a cut-off for that one.


----------



## nicknitro71 (Oct 15, 2007)

Thanks for the info. It's a shame that S&W stop providing such barrel legth in .357...


----------

